# Radersi il petto



## Milo (7 Giugno 2016)

Ho deciso di fare un pò di pulizia sul petto, ho un orsacchiotto di 4-5 anni sul petto e vorrei ripulirmi un pò.

Non ho la minima idea di quale possa essere il rimedio più pratico, ovviamente non intendo i laser o cose sofisticate, anzi, una cosa casareccia che posso fare io.
Pensavo anche a fare tutto col rasoio e via, ma non so se fo meglio o peggio, nel senso se rischio di far cresce i peli più lunghi o robusti, bho.

Che mi consigliate?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Giugno 2016)

Io vado di lamette aggressive.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Giugno 2016)

Tanica di benzina e accendino


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Giugno 2016)

fai come al gioco che hanno fatto su ciao darwin, fatti fare la ceretta da brutus


----------



## wfiesso (7 Giugno 2016)

il metodo più veloce è la ceretta, ma ovviamente è tra i più disumani, sopratutto se hai tanto pelo


----------



## DannySa (7 Giugno 2016)

Se hai dei pettorali decenti (come il sottoscritto ) meglio radersi regolarmente, il metodo migliore è schiuma da barba-lamette, più che altro per questioni igieniche, quindi le parti dove si suda di più e quella è una delle tante.


----------



## Tic (8 Giugno 2016)

Gel depilatorio, lo applichi, lo fai stare 10 minuti e poi raschi i peli
Semplice e indolore
L'unico neo è che certi puzzano da morire


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Giugno 2016)

Dipende da cosa vuoi, io pure se lo lascio sembro un orso ma la totale assenza mi fa schifo, li tengo corti il giusto con il rasoio


----------



## Milo (8 Giugno 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Dipende da cosa vuoi, io pure se lo lascio sembro un orso ma la totale assenza mi fa schifo, li tengo corti il giusto con il rasoio



Ecco, vorrei fare come te, non ho il fisico da stare liscio, ma a scorciarli col rasoio non peggioro la cosa? Non diventano più folti e/o duri??


----------



## neversayconte (8 Giugno 2016)

Se li radi diventano sempre più duri, ispidi e lunghi.


----------



## Milo (8 Giugno 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Se li radi diventano sempre più duri, ispidi e lunghi.



Succede uguale se li scorcio e basta?


----------



## Il Genio (8 Giugno 2016)

Prova così 




Per chi non avesse visto il film, non perda tempo


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Giugno 2016)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ecco, vorrei fare come te, non ho il fisico da stare liscio, ma a scorciarli col rasoio non peggioro la cosa? Non diventano più folti e/o duri??



No, questo succede a lametta


----------



## Milo (8 Giugno 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> No, questo succede a lametta



Quindi se li scorcio col rasoio non peggioro la cosa giusto?


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Giugno 2016)

Milo ha scritto:


> Quindi se li scorcio col rasoio non peggioro la cosa giusto?



Mannò, io lo faccio sempre...vai tranquillo


----------



## Milo (8 Giugno 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mannò, io lo faccio sempre...vai tranquillo



Grande! Ma va bene anche a secco si?


----------



## Jaqen (9 Giugno 2016)

Fatto una volta a metà a 14 anni. Troppo doloroso. Fiero del mio albero tra i capezzoli


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Giugno 2016)

comunque per rispondere seriamente, schiuma da barba e lamette, è il modo più semplice e più indolore


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Giugno 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Se li radi diventano sempre più duri, ispidi e lunghi.



insomma, diventano più duri all'inizio quanto ti spuntano in pratica, poi è più o meno lo stesso di prima, che diventano più lunghi non è vero


----------



## admin (9 Giugno 2016)

Philips Bodygroom


----------

